# The smallest Chi I've ever seen



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

We had our chi meetup again yesterday and there was a new member with the smallest chi I have ever seen!

She is 900 grams which is just a whisker under 2 lb and is 2 years old! That's how big Chloe was when I picked her up from the reeder at 8 weeks old.

This is little Tinkerbell next to Chloe who is 2.2kg or 4 1/2 lb - Chloe looks like a giant!



















I could not get over how tiny she was. She is apparently very healthy and was happily running around with the others but she looked like a baby puppy not a full grown dog.

Has anyone seen a full grown Chi smaller than this?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so cute.. ya that is small. Amberleah lou lou is about 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's crazy! What a tiny little peanut. I've never seen a chi below 4 lbs in real life but Odie's breeder has a teeny tiny chi who she wouldn't sell because he's too small. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

OMG! She sure is tiny! I would be a basket case if I had one that small! Now granted, I would take her in a minute if I had a chance, but still... Basket case I would be! Chloe looks as cute as ever, but doesn't look impressed!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's crazy! What a tiny little peanut. I've never seen a chi below 4 lbs in real life but Odie's breeder has a teeny tiny chi who she wouldn't sell because he's too small. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So tiny and cute!! Leo's breeder has a 4 year old chi named Mouse who weighs 1.8 pounds only!! She is sooooo adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I have a 4 year old Chi, Jade, she weighs right under 2 lbs.  

This pic was taken 1 week or so ago, she fits in a pocket at 4 years old. Teeny tiny lil girl.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Yes, I have a 4 year old Chi, Jade, she weighs right under 2 lbs.
> 
> This pic was taken 1 week or so ago, she fits in a pocket at 4 years old. Teeny tiny lil girl.


Wow, I thought Prince was small at 3.5 pounds!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's another pic of my teensy baby girl. 










You can really see how teeny she is here.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, that Chi and T's Chi would make Gemma look like a giant, and we have never seen anything smaller than her in person. I can't even imagine!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I taught 3lbs. was small


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There are very very few that are that teeny that are healthy. They usually have some kind of illness that keeps them from thriving and growing. We were told by a vet that Jade would probably not live past 1 year, if that. I changed vets, had every blood panel that can be ran, and she's also had ultrasounds of her organs and brain. Not one single thing wrong with her. The vet said he's never seen a Chi that teeny to be healthy and live a normal life. He said he's never seen a full grown Chi Jade's size period, whether healthy or unhealthy. He said they had one tiny girl that weighed 3 lbs., but she had a liver shunt, and died before her first Birthday. He said I've been very lucky to have 4 tinies that have no health issues. They are truly little blessings. :love5:


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

She is tiny1
When i use to show Pitbulls, the breeder i got two of my dogs from also bred/showed Chis. She had a male that was 2.3lbs, and thats the smallest i've ever seen.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> So tiny and cute!! Leo's breeder has a 4 year old chi named Mouse who weighs 1.8 pounds only!! She is sooooo adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You'll have to get a picture for us when you go pick up Mimi! 
I've not actually seen many chihuahuas in real life but most of the ones I've seen have been average sized. Willow's mum is probably the smallest adult I've seen. I'd guess she is about 4lbs maybe. There aren't many chia around here although I did see two beautiful chocolate Pomeranians in the park yesterday!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> There are very very few that are that teeny that are healthy. They usually have some kind of illness that keeps them from thriving and growing. We were told by a vet that Jade would probably not live past 1 year, if that. I changed vets, had every blood panel that can be ran, and she's also had ultrasounds of her organs and brain. Not one single thing wrong with her. The vet said he's never seen a Chi that teeny to be healthy and live a normal life. He said he's never seen a full grown Chi Jade's size period, whether healthy or unhealthy. He said they had one tiny girl that weighed 3 lbs., but she had a liver shunt, and died before her first Birthday. He said I've been very lucky to have 4 tinies that have no health issues. They are truly little blessings. :love5:


Jade is such a cutie. You are blessed and such a good mum to get her all checked out. Do you think there might be something wrong with Willow and that's why she's not grown much? Do you think she needs to be checked out?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Jade is such a cutie. You are blessed and such a good mum to get her all checked out. Do you think there might be something wrong with Willow and that's why she's not grown much? Do you think she needs to be checked out?


Thank you so much!! :daisy: I think Willow is the picture of health. She's just a smaller Chi. Since larger Chi's far out number the smaller ones, I think people and even vets sometime immediately assume something has to be, or could be wrong causing the slower growth and small adult size. Where I'm from I see Chi's all the time. Vets office, out and about with their owners, friends having them, etc. But the majority are all 6 to 10 lbs., some even bigger. I have seen 2 here that are on the smaller side at "doggies day out." It was a day event where you could bring your dogs, with several booths and stuff set up. Advertisement, doggie items, etc. Many say, "my Chi weighs 3 lbs., but are clearly larger." Little Chance weighs 4 lbs., and these "3 lbers." were twice his size. I'm always very perplexed by that, but just figure the owner is guessing their Chi's weight rather than trying to be deceitful. But there are "tinies" out there, 4 lbs. and under full grown that are very healthy, bred well, just genetically tiny/small. If Willow seems healthy, thrives, and shows no sign of illness, I wouldn't worry. If she has consistently gained weight from a young age, eats well, not lethargic, etc., then I'd say she's just going to be a genetically small Chi.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiiii...cuteness overload


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Izzie is 4 lbs, and don't KNOW any Chis in real life that are smaller than her, but I have seen a couple at the dog park that are her same size, and a 1 that was smaller, bout 2.5 lbs, and another at Petsmart that was 2 lbs. So tiny! I can't imagine raising a dog that tiny from a puppy.. they would be so tiny and fragile, and so prone to hypoglycemia. It would be so scary! When I first got Bella she was 2 lbs, lol. Izzie was 1.6 lbs.

Everywhere we go with Izzie people always freak out over how tiny she is. How they can't imagine how a dog that tiny can live. It's funny, I just think that there are plenty of smaller Chis out there.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Chloe looks as cute as ever, but doesn't look impressed!


Thanks, the little one was a barker so Chloe who is a little bit timid was scared of her even though she was literally half her size.



> Yes, I have a 4 year old Chi, Jade, she weighs right under 2 lbs.
> 
> This pic was taken 1 week or so ago, she fits in a pocket at 4 years old. Teeny tiny lil girl.


Jade is such a cutie pie. I knew you said she was small but I really couldn't comprehend how small that was until I saw this little one in real life and felt how light she was.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow just converted back to kg!! That is tiny!!!! My ruby is small but quite tall & she is 5.3lbs!!!! I wil hav to weigh pearl!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

& diamond was already 1.3lbs last week!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OzChi said:


> Thanks, the little one was a barker so Chloe who is a little bit timid was scared of her even though she was literally half her size.
> 
> 
> 
> Jade is such a cutie pie. I knew you said she was small but I really couldn't comprehend how small that was until I saw this little one in real life and felt how light she was.


That's just too cute! Jade doesn't really bark. When she does, it's not really a bark, it's a chirping sound. :lol:

Yeah, it's almost impossible to comprehend how teeny Jade is. She's literally like having a 8/10 week old Chi pup. Feels like a feather when you lift her. It's kinda scary to hold her. It's not like holding a young chubby Chi pup, she's very very teensy boned. There isn't anything to get ahold of. She has no health problems, but she's very fragile. We let her be a doggie as much as possible, but with common sense around her limitations due to her size.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mouse is the smallest healthy adult Chi I have ever seen. She weighs over 4lbs, but looks smaller, I was shocked when I met her. People think she is a puppy next to normal sized Harley and Delilah. (5.5 and 5lbs) 
I can't get over the fact that Jade is less than half the size of Mouse! Jade is a Pygmy Mouse lol! (I used to keep African Pygmy mice, people could never comprehend how tiny they were until they saw them. They could happily sit on a 2p piece, and were much smaller than my Harvest mice, being about an inch long.)
My breeder friend has a tiny LC girl, but she is obviously runty (she was a rescue.) She is healthy, but not quite 'right', she has skeletal issues.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is a smudge over 5 pounds, which is sooooo small to me. But I've seen smaller chis. My breeder has a small chi that she kept because he was wayyyyy too small. He was just about 2.5 lbs. half Toby's size. Insanity. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Mouse is the smallest healthy adult Chi I have ever seen. She weighs over 4lbs, but looks smaller, I was shocked when I met her. People think she is a puppy next to normal sized Harley and Delilah. (5.5 and 5lbs)
> I can't get over the fact that Jade is less than half the size of Mouse! Jade is a Pygmy Mouse lol! (I used to keep African Pygmy mice, people could never comprehend how tiny they were until they saw them. They could happily sit on a 2p piece, and were much smaller than my Harvest mice, being about an inch long.)
> My breeder friend has a tiny LC girl, but she is obviously runty (she was a rescue.) She is healthy, but not quite 'right', she has skeletal issues.


That's the way Lexie, Chance & Gia are. You would never guess in person that Chance weighs 4 lbs, Lexie about 3 1/2 lbs., and Gia weighs 3 lbs. Chance at 4 lbs., is the size of most Chi's that people say weigh 2.5 lbs. He's just a little dot, and The Wees go down in size from there. 

My kids and friends say that Jade looks like an Alien. :lol: I don't take it as them being rude. She is just so teeny. I think since her adult size is so uncommon, people just don't know what to think. Structurally, she looks normal. But everything on her is so minute. She just matured very slow. She is just now losing her baby teeth. The whole top of her head is open molera. But she's a little spit fire. She's a ball of energy. My Dad called her whirly bird. Tons of energy, even as a young puppy. Trying to keep her sugar levels matched to her energy when she was younger was a daily challenge. When all of my pups had HGE, it normally is fatal, Jade recouped faster than any of The Wees. She truly amazes my vet. Her Mom was 5 lbs., Dad was about 4 lbs. When I brought her home at 13 weeks old she weighed 12 oz. You could cup your hand around her and she'd be hidden. :lol: When I first went to see her, she was attempting to drag a rug across the floor. Haha!!!! The little toot is still just as determined. Potty trained from the day I brought her home. Very well behaved. No neurological problems whstsoever. She really is a little miracle. :love5:!


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

TLI said:


> Yes, I have a 4 year old Chi, Jade, she weighs right under 2 lbs.
> 
> This pic was taken 1 week or so ago, she fits in a pocket at 4 years old. Teeny tiny lil girl.


How adorable. I am glad she is so healthy I too had heard that if they were that small that they were not healthy. I am so glad to see that that is not always the case.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

When people see Lola they always say what is she three pounds I think because she is so tiny they think she is much smaller than she is. When she came to us she was barely 3 pounds but she was emancipated for her frame size. Five pounds is perfect for her bone structure.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is Santa Claus holding her. As you can tell most of what you can see is her outfit. It swallowed her. She was 3 years old in that pic. Still the same size now at 4 years old. 

Not one single person, including Santa believed me when they asked her age. Santa was afraid to hold her. :lol:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for such a thorough answer. Willow's mum was small and she has grown, just very slowly. She eats well, sleeps but is playful and energetic  Thanks for putting my mind at rest


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

CUTE!!! I have never seen grown chihuahuas that small. Mine were like that at 14 weeks now they weight 3lbs.

T I knew Jade was small but I didn't think she was that tiny.

Melissa I wouldn't worry about Willow she looks healthy also you don't know when she'll stop growing. Mine were supposed to stay at 2.5lbs and now they are bigger than that.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

TLI said:


> That's the way Lexie, Chance & Gia are. You would never guess in person that Chance weighs 4 lbs, Lexie about 3 1/2 lbs., and Gia weighs 3 lbs. Chance at 4 lbs., is the size of most Chi's that people say weigh 2.5 lbs. He's just a little dot, and The Wees go down in size from there.
> 
> My kids and friends say that Jade looks like an Alien. :lol: I don't take it as them being rude. She is just so teeny. I think since her adult size is so uncommon, people just don't know what to think. Structurally, she looks normal. But everything on her is so minute. She just matured very slow. She is just now losing her baby teeth. The whole top of her head is open molera. But she's a little spit fire. She's a ball of energy. My Dad called her whirly bird. Tons of energy, even as a young puppy. Trying to keep her sugar levels matched to her energy when she was younger was a daily challenge. When all of my pups had HGE, it normally is fatal, Jade recouped faster than any of The Wees. She truly amazes my vet. Her Mom was 5 lbs., Dad was about 4 lbs. When I brought her home at 13 weeks old she weighed 12 oz. You could cup your hand around her and she'd be hidden. :lol: When I first went to see her, she was attempting to drag a rug across the floor. Haha!!!! The little toot is still just as determined. Potty trained from the day I brought her home. Very well behaved. No neurological problems whstsoever. She really is a little miracle. :love5:!


Willow is just like that. When she first came home it was hard to contemplate she was really because she was so tiny. She's more brave and more determined because of her size. She gives Mylo a run for his money in every way.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Mouse is the smallest healthy adult Chi I have ever seen. She weighs over 4lbs, but looks smaller, I was shocked when I met her. People think she is a puppy next to normal sized Harley and Delilah. (5.5 and 5lbs)
> I can't get over the fact that Jade is less than half the size of Mouse! Jade is a Pygmy Mouse lol! (I used to keep African Pygmy mice, people could never comprehend how tiny they were until they saw them. They could happily sit on a 2p piece, and were much smaller than my Harvest mice, being about an inch long.)
> My breeder friend has a tiny LC girl, but she is obviously runty (she was a rescue.) She is healthy, but not quite 'right', she has skeletal issues.


The mice sound cute. Do you have any pictures? I used to have regular mice and I had Russian hamsters at one point and I thought they were small! We had to hae a special cage when they had babies because they could get between the bars!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No, I'm rubbish at taking pictures lol. I used to have a lot of exotic pets (mostly rodents) and don't have pics of hardly any of them. I have a few of Tallulah (skunk) but mostly ones that other people took.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks for such a thorough answer. Willow's mum was small and she has grown, just very slowly. She eats well, sleeps but is playful and energetic  Thanks for putting my mind at rest


You're very welcome!  Sounds to me like she's a thriving little girl who is going to take after her Mommy.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love JADE.she is so beautiful


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

miuccias said:


> CUTE!!! I have never seen grown chihuahuas that small. Mine were like that at 14 weeks now they weight 3lbs.
> 
> T I knew Jade was small but I didn't think she was that tiny.
> 
> Melissa I wouldn't worry about Willow she looks healthy also you don't know when she'll stop growing. Mine were supposed to stay at 2.5lbs and now they are bigger than that.


Yep. She's an Itsy bitsy teeny weeny, polka dot bikini.... Oh wait, I mean an Itsy bitsy teeny weeny Chi Wee. In case you are thinking I'm crazy, Itsy bitsy teeny weeny bikini is a song. :lol: Yes I know, I'm goofy.  :lol:

Yes, those charts are hogwash. I don't know many reputable breeders that use them other than just for a "guide." But will tell you up front that its not likely the pup will follow the chart. It works better if you wait until 12/14 weeks, then add 1 lb. to their charted weight. So if at 12/14 weeks they weigh 2.5 lbs. Chances are they'll top out around 5/6 lbs. Not one of my 4 ended up their charted weight. Some say it worked for their pups, but it didn't for mine, and the lady that I know that show breeds Chi's said it never worked for any of hers either. Their adult size is mostly based on genetics, and a chart can't dictate that. 

They grow until about 9 months old, structurally. And naturally growth adds weight. Then fill out, and will add a few ounces up until 18 months old. Their significant growth slows around 6/8 months old.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Willow is just like that. When she first came home it was hard to contemplate she was really because she was so tiny. She's more brave and more determined because of her size. She gives Mylo a run for his money in every way.


Yeah, their "bark" is always bigger than their "bite." :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

sakyurek said:


> I love JADE.she is so beautiful


Thank you so much! :daisy:


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

TLI said:


> Here is Santa Claus holding her. As you can tell most of what you can see is her outfit. It swallowed her. She was 3 years old in that pic. Still the same size now at 4 years old.
> 
> Not one single person, including Santa believed me when they asked her age. Santa was afraid to hold her. :lol:


Awwwww that is just way 2 cute!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

People always get all worked up because 4.8 pound Douglas is little (the amount of squealing...dear god)...Jade is so much smaller! 

I just love her.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Aww little Jade! my favorite muffin! It's so fascinating when you see the true bitty ones in person.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Moonfall said:


> People always get all worked up because 4.8 pound Douglas is little (the amount of squealing...dear god)...Jade is so much smaller!
> 
> I just love her.


Thank you!!  She's a little Angel!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Aww little Jade! my favorite muffin! It's so fascinating when you see the true bitty ones in person.


Thank you so much, Kitty!!  Yes, seeing them in person really helps you grasp just how teeny they can be.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

paynee's said:


> Awwwww that is just way 2 cute!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

awww, I just love Jade. Such a sweet looking little dot, and good to hear she has that feisty Chi personality as well!LOL
Ive got alot of admiration for people who take on the teenies, 5-6Ibs is small enough for me....any tinier and I would be a nervous wreck! Its why I never understood the craze for 'teacup' toy dogs.

The smallest dog Ive seen was a 3Ib Yorkie. She was walking off lead in the dog park with so much confidence no other dog would mess with her!! I thought she was just a pup but the owners told me she was nearly 16!!:shock:


----------



## Sonny'sMumma (Dec 27, 2012)

Sonny is 16 weeks and weighs 1lb 13oz! He was 1lb 2oz on Boxing Day, so he's getting bigger slowly! Still a teeny tot! Bought an xx small harness and he still walks out of it!! 
View attachment 14658



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

catz4m8z said:


> awww, I just love Jade. Such a sweet looking little dot, and good to hear she has that feisty Chi personality as well!LOL
> Ive got alot of admiration for people who take on the teenies, 5-6Ibs is small enough for me....any tinier and I would be a nervous wreck! Its why I never understood the craze for 'teacup' toy dogs.
> 
> The smallest dog Ive seen was a 3Ib Yorkie. She was walking off lead in the dog park with so much confidence no other dog would mess with her!! I thought she was just a pup but the owners told me she was nearly 16!!:shock:


Thank you so much!! :daisy: I'm so thankful and feel blessed that Jade is healthy.  After getting Little Lexie, I just grew very fond of the tinies. Even though a little more work and worry, they are such blessings. My tiny little pack make me happy. I love Chi's of all size, I just felt like I had the time, lifestyle, etc to give the tinies the extra care needed. It's been a rewarding experience.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I think the smallest ones are the fiestiest! Izzie is 4 lbs, but when we go to dog parks, she is the biggest dog there! She is a brat to all the big huge dogs that just wanna say hi. Everyone laughs at the tiny dog acting all tough chasing away the big dogs.. but I don't like it! She used to be SOOO nice to all the dogs when she was a puppy, then after she was super sick at 5 months, when we started going back she was just a brat. Protecting mama the trainers say. Training hasn't seemed to help in that area either.. so what can ya do I guess.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

TLI said:


> Yes, I have a 4 year old Chi, Jade, she weighs right under 2 lbs.
> 
> This pic was taken 1 week or so ago, she fits in a pocket at 4 years old. Teeny tiny lil girl.


Only on page one but had to post! Jade is adorable  

Forrest has a bit more growing to do but he is only 2 pounds 9 ounces. He was born on Sept 2nd so he is almost 6 months old  I had been counting in weeks and kinda got his age a bit wrong.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

As you all know, Forrest had problems eating due to his jaw and the fact that he had food issues due to his litter mates trying to steal his food as he was slow. 

I am not too worried about his weight now as he has gained 9 ounces in a week and he isn't as skinny as he was when he came to me. I am guessing he won't get too much bigger but at almost 6 months old maybe he still has time to grow more now he has sorted out his feeding issues and eating like a piggy?

He has also got loads of energy now too. He is no longer the quiet little pup, he bolts around the house doing his zoomies now he is thriving


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

SamB said:


> Only on page one but had to post! Jade is adorable
> 
> Forrest has a bit more growing to do but he is only 2 pounds 9 ounces. He was born on Sept 2nd so he is almost 6 months old  I had been counting in weeks and kinda got his age a bit wrong.


Thank you so much, Sam!!  I think the biggest thing about her is her loving little heart. :love5:

Yeah, those week things are easy to get lost on. After so many you start to lose track. :lol: In just a few short months your lil guy will be through growing structurally. I found with my 4 that they didn't grow longer or taller much after 9 months of age. Most of their growth is in the first 6/8 months. I notice this especially with the ones that remain under 6 lbs. mature. I've been told by a few Chi owners that their pups grew, not just filled out until they were 18 months, 2 years old. I can't say for sure, but I think that's totally possible, but I think that would be more likely with a mix, not pure bred Chi. My 4 did the majority of their growth the first 6/8 months. After that they all had one small growth spurt right around the age of 1 year. But it was hardly noticeable. No changes in size or weight after that. I kept charts on my 4 as pups. I was told by a breeder friend of mine, that in tinies, under 4 lbs. grown you want to watch for two things. Weekly weight gain as puppies, and activity level. Tinies can either be genetically tiny, or have health issues that keep them from thriving. 9 times out of 10, a pup that isn't growing, even on a small scale, there's an underlying reason. 

I guessed by looking at pics of Forrest that he was about 2 1/2 to 3 lbs. He's a little tike. With his set back due to his jaw, I would guess he will mature out about 3 1/2 lbs. Tiny little guy. 

I'm so happy to hear he is thriving now.  The lil boogers really know how to worry us, don't they.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

One of Ava and Mona Lisa's friends is just 2 lbs. She has so much hair that she looks bigger, but she's as light as a feather. 
View attachment 14794


She makes 3 lb Mona Lisa look big! :coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There was a tiny little Gem named Quigley here for awhile. He was 3 lbs. About Gia's size. I haven't seen them on the boards in a long time. :/ His Mom was so very sweet!! I know he had some health issues. I hope all is well.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Rolo is 3lbs 14 oz now fully grown. I wonder how big Buttons will get, he's 2lbs something at the mo at 3 1/2 months. He's a different shape to Rolo, short and pudgy where as Rolo is skinny with long spindly legs. He's putting on weight quicker than Rolo did. I think he may end up slightly bigger


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> Thank you so much, Sam!!  I think the biggest thing about her is her loving little heart. :love5:
> 
> Yeah, those week things are easy to get lost on. After so many you start to lose track. :lol: In just a few short months your lil guy will be through growing structurally. I found with my 4 that they didn't grow longer or taller much after 9 months of age. Most of their growth is in the first 6/8 months. I notice this especially with the ones that remain under 6 lbs. mature. I've been told by a few Chi owners that their pups grew, not just filled out until they were 18 months, 2 years old. I can't say for sure, but I think that's totally possible, but I think that would be more likely with a mix, not pure bred Chi. My 4 did the majority of their growth the first 6/8 months. After that they all had one small growth spurt right around the age of 1 year. But it was hardly noticeable. No changes in size or weight after that. I kept charts on my 4 as pups. I was told by a breeder friend of mine, that in tinies, under 4 lbs. grown you want to watch for two things. Weekly weight gain as puppies, and activity level. Tinies can either be genetically tiny, or have health issues that keep them from thriving. 9 times out of 10, a pup that isn't growing, even on a small scale, there's an underlying reason.
> 
> ...


The vet told me the other day that chi's are fully grown by 7-8 months, just fill out after that. I also read that their skeletons are fully grown by 8 months. She said Rolo would definitely be fully grown now at 10 months. Apparently big dogs grow until they are 18 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Honey was 8oz at birth, 2lb at 5 weeks, 3.5lb at 12 weeks, now at 3yrs she is just over 5lb. She is quite tall and long but much lighter to hold. Her frame grew til 4 months, she stopped filling out at 6 months. I think she just matured really early!
Also weirdly even though she is probably 8-10" tall, her neck is still 7" like it was when i got her!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> One of Ava and Mona Lisa's friends is just 2 lbs. She has so much hair that she looks bigger, but she's as light as a feather.
> View attachment 14794
> 
> 
> She makes 3 lb Mona Lisa look big! :coolwink:


Awwww she is so adorable! I love her color!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> The vet told me the other day that chi's are fully grown by 7-8 months, just fill out after that. I also read that their skeletons are fully grown by 8 months. She said Rolo would definitely be fully grown now at 10 months. Apparently big dogs grow until they are 18 months
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is basically right on. Small breeds finish most of their growth, skeletal wise by 8 months. Their growth plates close anywhere from there until about 1 year. If they grow a bit after 8 months, it's so insignificant it often goes unnoticed. They will fill out until 18 months/2 years, but that's about it. Yes, large breeds are said to grow for about 18 months. I've had people say their Chi grew until 18 months, but as mentioned I think it would be due to being a mixed breed. Unless they are just referring to them filling out. 

Yeah, at 10 months old, Rolo is pretty much full grown.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Forrest has just been weighed and put on 100 grams in four days.

He came to me two weeks ago at 1.1k.. a week and a half later he weighed 1.183k and four days later he is now 1.193k

I think that is pretty good weight gain in two weeks, right? 

Kilos confuse me.. I prefer working in pounds and my maths sucks lol


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine does too... I still work in lbs and oz. Forrest sounds like he is doing absolutely hunky dory mummy. You are doing a Stirling job! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, 3 oz. a week, is average for the first 6 months. So he's right on track. Some weeks it could be a little less, during growth spurts more. But it sounds like he's doing well!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

In real life people tell me that my girls are the smallest Chis they have ever seen (we have a LOT of "spoiled" -how the owners awkwardly try to explain their visibly overweight dogs-sausage bodied Chis here).

Here on this board, ranging between 3 and 4 pounds, they are just average!


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you.

My vet wants him to double his weight. I think that is unlikely to ever happen.

He was all ribs when he came to me and while he is still skinny he isn't all bones like he was. Only a small amount of weight gain but enough on his tiny frame to make him look more healthy and not malnourished. 


And by the way he keeps runs after me, too fast for his little legs sometimes you know he is doing well lol


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

SamB said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My vet wants him to double his weight. I think that is unlikely to ever happen.
> 
> ...


He loves ya mummy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SamB said:


> Forrest has just been weighed and put on 100 grams in four days.
> 
> He came to me two weeks ago at 1.1k.. a week and a half later he weighed 1.183k and four days later he is now 1.193k
> 
> ...


That is GREAT news! Just used the online kg > pounds convertor and he now weighs 2lb 10.082oz. That seems like wonderful progress. 

Remind me how old he is, please?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Unless he is emiciated, doubling his weight at his age isn't likely. It's possible, though. You'll be very surprised what a great diet can do. So you'll just have to wait and see. You can usually tell by looking at their frame what weight would be healthy. Since he's still growing, he may very well end up at 5 lbs.  He does appear long in relation right now, but he's at that age. Most go through that. It'll all even out.  My chance looked exactly like Forrest before he was neutered. He matured kinda slow due to his size. But neutering him helped get some weight on him. At one point he was as round as he is tall. :lol: We had to cut his food back, and now he's at a healthy weight.


----------



## SamB (Feb 7, 2013)

jesuschick said:


> That is GREAT news! Just used the online kg > pounds convertor and he now weighs 2lb 10.082oz. That seems like wonderful progress.
> 
> Remind me how old he is, please?


5 and a half months  He was the runt though and only just started eating properly.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is still great progress. As T and others have already said, he will grow appropriate for his body and the rate he is growing is good news!

My littlest one was his size and a poor eater. She suffered a couple of hypoglycemic crashes which required hospitalization. Now she is tough stuff and a little piggy when it comes to eating. He could end up smaller like her or he could surprise you! 

Sounds to me (and others here) that you are doing all the best for him and he is headed onward and upward from here. Well done!


----------

